# Mr Malty Pitch Rate Calculator - In Pictures



## Yob (2/7/14)

When using Mr Malty there are a few rules of thumb to go by and things you need to know in order to get in the ball park, 

The first thing you need to do is make the appropriate settings changes appropriate to your intended brew.





Ale > OG > Volume > Viability date

Note: This date relates to the date that the harvested yeast was last active NOT when you actually harvest it, if you Cold Condition in primary for example, its not when you remove it from the primary FV it's when your brew hit Terminal gravity + a few days (as this is when the yeast build up the Glycogen and Trehalose reserves)

Once you've set this go to the Repitching from Slurry Tab




Ensure your date is set as above, I always use the Yeast Concentration slider bar to the *Right, Thick Yeast, this is yeast that has been allowed to settle out in the fridge to form a compact bed, Ive found this to be the most accurate in terms of actual ml of yeast required for pitching.

Ive set the Viability Date to 2 weeks old and as can be seen, it doesnt take long for the viability to start dropping off, if Mr Malty tells me that I need much more than 75ml I start to give serious thought to making a starter to bring Viability and vitality back into the green.

Hope this helps.. at the very least it'll give me something to link back to when these yeast questions come up. 

Cheers

*ed


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (2/7/14)

Great post Yob.

One thing I am never sure about are the concentration and non-yeast percentage slide bars.


----------



## pedleyr (2/7/14)

Yob said:


> Ensure your date is set as above, I always use the Yeast Concentration slider bar to the left, Thick Yeast, this is yeast that has been allowed to settle out in the fridge to form a compact bed, Ive found this to be the most accurate in terms of actual ml of yeast required for pitching.


I think you mean to the right mate (this part had me re read it a couple of times). 

Otherwise, useful information, cheers!


----------



## Yob (2/7/14)

pedleyr said:


> I think you mean to the right mate (this part had me re read it a couple of times).
> 
> Otherwise, useful information, cheers!



Corrected mate, cheers..


----------



## Yob (3/7/14)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> Great post Yob.
> 
> One thing I am never sure about are the concentration and non-yeast percentage slide bars.


The non yeast percentage relates to trub still in the rinsed yeast, though I usually will rinse pretty thoroughly, I leave it on default, it only makes a small difference anyway so I tend to not pay it any mind


----------

